# Couple of pics of the Hipo



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Well in Sept 2010, i agreed to buy the Hipo from Gio..

It arrived a couple of days before new year and i was like this 

A year on and its been nothing but a pleasure to own, and was great to catch up with Gio in Tokyo earlier this year to say thank you over dinner.

ive only covered around 2,000 miles in the last year but thats mostly because i dont go to the big shows etc with it.

just every so often for a sunday drive, or a long road trip for lunch...

Never fails to put a smile on my face:smokin:

so today i went for a little drive and took a couple of pics


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

nice, must of taken many a hour and pound building that!?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

any engine pics matty ? 

Im sure i have seen it before also, but is there a build thread or a spec any where?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice bonnet and nice brakes! Didn't realise that exhaust tip stood so far out.. Looks odd.


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

That is stunning Matty but whats up with your user name, I don't see an R32 in sight and unless you've been 32 years old for the past few years. As your obviously lying does this mean that the price of those spoiler lips are a lie and they're really £30


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

great car,but why do you not take it to any shows/events for if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice GTR opcorn:


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Best r34 on the forum?  I think I recognize that place. Is it near a mc ds?


----------



## John Mathewson (Jun 21, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

its no where near a mc'ds RGT, but close ;-)

Clarky - There is alot of work on the car that isnt obvious at first glance. seeing it upclose you can see everything that went into the car. Gio was very kind to keep all the receipts and service history for me from Robson, Top secret etc. It was over 20,000,000 yen in bits n bobs.

Kadir - Most 34 mufflers stick out like that.

Japfreak - i took it to Jap Fest few months back, only show ive done. Dont want to take it to JAE, Ace Cafe im afraid.

gts-tom - i had a Newera imported R32GTR many years ago, so hence the username.


This picture seems like only yesterday












However this is my favourite:











i will post more of the interior etc later


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

I think this gtr is the best on the forum  can't vote though -.- 
Can I come round and drool next to it?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

few of the interior for those interested.





























































Rear Nismo Blade


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

This is absolutely amazing skyline:bowdown1:


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

The perfect 34


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Love the doorcards.

Saw your old 34GTR today.


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

car looks mint:smokin:


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

sorry i stumbled there,did you say almost £170 thousand in receipts, fork me wow,
how long was the car on the go before you bought it??


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

glensR33 said:


> sorry i stumbled there,did you say almost £170 thousand in receipts, fork me wow,
> how long was the car on the go before you bought it??


was Gio's project for 9 / 10 years

i bought it a year ago when it was fully complete


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

matty32 said:


> ive only covered around 2,000 miles in the last year but thats mostly because i dont go to the big shows etc with it.
> 
> just every so often for a sunday drive, or a long road trip for lunch...


what a waste  such a nice car should be getting amongst it


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

Ah ok cool it's been a labour of love from Gio, well again congrats on an amazing machine. A true one of a kind beast


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

LiamGTR said:


> what a waste  such a nice car should be getting amongst it


well its not a waste for me as i enjoy owning and driving it

its not really there for others to put their sticky handprints over at shows:chuckle:


----------



## TSDAVE (Dec 12, 2010)

GTR RGT said:


> Best r34 on the forum?  I think I recognize that place. Is it near a mc ds?


Could be Matt.
Very nice photographs by the way,still looking good.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks dave

Our cars grew up together


----------



## F34RLS (Apr 10, 2011)

hey matty one question, how do you reverse in the dark with those tinted out reverse lights


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

They are v bright LEDs 

No issues when reversing

It's about twice as bright as normal


----------



## SAMI (Jul 21, 2009)

saw this at a japfest show a while ago simply stunning!!!!!


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

i wanna have sex with it! im horny! cant find any cheap part in your car! :bowdown1:


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Thats some machine i love it !!!!


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

love it


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

One R34 id sell my wife for


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

Wonderfull R34 GTR, and twin top mount. That's awsome.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

thanks for the comments, as i always say this is Gio's creation and hard work with him working alongside "smokey" to produce a very special 34.

its a hoot to drive and always puts a smile on my face


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

i think the right thing to do is to give me your car  lol


----------



## Chocko (Sep 7, 2011)

Amazing colour.


----------



## jonny8ball (Aug 12, 2007)

Perfect! Well done Matty great choice:smokin:


----------



## DGodden87 (Jun 15, 2010)

The perfect R34....only wish it was mine lol


----------



## rumsawatti (Nov 1, 2011)

Wish I owned lol, beautiful GTR, If you know...is all the interior Carbon Fiber real or sprayed on?


----------



## DGodden87 (Jun 15, 2010)

I believe its all real and custom made parts


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

its genuine CF 

everything from the roof light surround to the interior mirror.

its all by Robson, no fake bits


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Awesome looking matty, a real gorgeous car you have there bro. Once of the nicest I have seen


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Ahhh, memories... :bawling:

BTW, I heard that can was built to be enjoyed daily. You'd better get out and share the experience some more! :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

hipogtr said:


> Ahhh, memories... :bawling:
> 
> BTW, I heard that can was built to be enjoyed daily. You'd better get out and share the experience some more! :thumbsup:




Dont worry ;-)


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

amazing car matty


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

matty where is that bonnet from?


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

Nice. What's the engine spec?


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Stunning motor mate :thumbsup:


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Ugh, that looks stunning!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Holy shit !!

I never thought Gio would sell this, its like all his testicles rolled into one and then made bigger, how could you afford to loose that ???

And when did it go bloody grey ?? I mean its nice, but.....grey !!!

lol

Well done Matt on grabbing probably one of the top 5 GTR's ever built, but damn, makes me a very sad panda in many ways.

J.

Dammit Gio, I need to get Dino to give you a hard slapping lol Although I spy your avatar and status - pm link to your current build thread please !! I would ask if you and yours are okay, but Im still angry at you for selling Hipo !!  Matty better keep it until Im minted again !!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

bladerider said:


> Holy shit !!
> 
> I never thought Gio would sell this, its like all his testicles rolled into one and then made bigger, how could you afford to loose that ???
> 
> ...


its not grey!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Full credit to you Matty, if I had a 34, it would pretty much look like this


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

thanks but as i always say to people, it was Gio who created it with Nagata's help so i cannot take credit for it.

just looking after a legend is all i am doing


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Awesome 34 

Kept up the good work in looking after it :thumbsup:


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

matty32 said:


> its not grey!


OK

Midnight Taupe then !!

  

You are one of the few people still here that know how jealous I am mate, that car was my desktop for 5 years - even when I owned the Bomber !!!

Enjoy.


----------



## Arza (Jun 30, 2011)

oh man, you spend a lot of money in this car! many excellent parts your car have!!! very nice


----------



## kevr32 (Sep 24, 2009)

they don't come much better, pure class.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

new brace was fitted yesterday


----------



## Initial F (Jun 21, 2009)

matty32 said:


> new brace was fitted yesterday
> ...


Excellent choice Matty, looks stunning on the Hipo! :smokin:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks buddy


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow !!!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Some years back before Gio had it all stripped to a bare shell for seam welding amidst a mild drop in power to get better response, full Nismo bodywork, etc (completely rebuilt to every last detail for use to be a perfectly set up trackday spec full interior equipped car) I took the Hipo out for an evening and did somewhere North of 3 times the speed limit... 

The above's an extract of one of the trilogy of DVD's we made about the Japanese street scene.




.....Brace looks ace, that was a great choice to change, Matty. Nice to see it's being beautifully kept. Do you keep a dehumidifier in the garage?


----------



## Paul_59 (Oct 22, 2011)

Matt's car looks very nice for the period.

I am not a huge fan of R34 and earlier models, whilst appreciating their performance, however whilst Matt's car looks like it has had lots of TLC lavished upon it and know doubt considerable amounts of pounds / yen spent.

I am always amazed that fellow car enthusiasts spend so much time and money on a vehicle and then drive it for less than 2000 miles per annum.

I realise we all have different lifes and priorities, but personally if I own a car that I enjoy driving, and if I didn't enjoy driving it then I would sell it, then I would liikely cover that distance in a couple of weeks


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

wow what is the music in that video?


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Paul_59 said:


> Matt's car looks very nice for the period.
> 
> I am not a huge fan of R34 and earlier models, whilst appreciating their performance, however whilst Matt's car looks like it has had lots of TLC lavished upon it and know doubt considerable amounts of pounds / yen spent.
> 
> ...


I see it differently...When you have a car you absolutely love to drive, you dont want to sit in it, on a highway 90% of the time, i would rather have a car i didnt care much for, and put boring highway mileage on it, to and from work, and take out my other car when i can totally immerse myself in the experience that is about to follow. 

Awesome car, always loved it.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Totally with you rain 

It's like your z tune

When you own something as special as these you don't want to be sat in traffic / roadworks on a rainy April afternoon


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:

utterly amazing car mate....


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Stunning car one the cleanest & defo top 5 nicest and one of my favs for sure. Really like that strut brace buddy. Need more pics to feed the addiction lol.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Beautiful all-round machine. Just feeling jealous looking at it! 

...especially with mine back in the workshop for another injection of serious cash...


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Very Nice !


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks guys 

Ah piers yours is v cool too!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Toni can you delete this thread please

It's run it's course

Thankyou


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Thrust said:


> Beautiful all-round machine. Just feeling jealous looking at it!
> 
> ...especially with mine back in the workshop for another injection of serious cash...


Jeez, Piers - more modifications? -Do show us pictures of what it became with the Hollinger and full 2.8 engine, etc. I'm sure people would love to see it!


----------

